# Help with PCT for Superdrol/Tren-X stack...



## machine (Sep 4, 2007)

I am getting ready to take a stack of Anabolic Extreme's Superdrol and Tren-X and was wandering what the best things are to take with them, such as PCT etc...  I am 22 and have previously taken M1-T stacked with Halodrol and superdrol, but had some pretty bad side effects.  This was 2 years ago and everything is back to normal.  I feel that I have waited long enough.  I had my bloodwork done and everything is healthy.  I know I should have been more careful while taking the M1-T stck, but now I am doing it the right way.  By the way, on the stack I gained 35 lbs.(190-225) in one month, and I even dropped body fat from 8% to 7%.  I wish I could find M1-T again.  Please help me out.  Thanks...


----------



## quark (Sep 4, 2007)

For my own Superdrol cycle I used Cycle Support, a good multi, and fish oil. I continued these and also added Nolva for my pct. Drinking plenty of water is also critical. Obviously so is your diet.


----------



## BiggT (Sep 7, 2007)

i hear superdrol fucks you up and is hardcore. i sort of wanna try it though lol. i would do test complete for pct


----------



## quark (Sep 8, 2007)

BiggT said:


> i hear superdrol fucks you up and is hardcore. i sort of wanna try it though lol. i would do test complete for pct



 I've never heard of test complete but Superdrol is considered a steroid by many and for that you need a SERM for your pct. I gained around 15 pounds on a three week cycle, lost 5 on my pct for a net of a 10 pound gain. I'm not saying this was all lean muscle but to gain 10 pounds on a three week cycle and keep it isn't bad. My blood work was completely normal 2 months post cycle. Read 'Superdrol for Dummies' . Use Nolva for pct. Get your diet under control before you even start.


----------

